# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  δυσκολια στον υπνο

## panos19

καλημερα παιδια,εδω και καμποσες μερες αντιμετωπιζω θεμα με τον υπνο και ταχυκαρδιες επειδη σκεφτομαι πως θα μιλησω στην κοπελα που με ενδιαφερει και μου εχει γινει εμμονη
τι να κανω ωστε να απαλλαγω?

----------


## Sonia

Να πας να της μιλήσεις.

----------


## panos19

αν σου πω ότι δεν έχω τα κότσια τι θα μου πεις
και αν δεν τύχη η συγκεκριμένη στιγμή τι γίνεται? 
αν τις μιλήσω έστω και ένα Γειά θα αλλάξει ή θα είναι χειρότερα μετά?

----------


## Sonia

Κι αν κάποτε θα γίνουν όλα αυτά τα αν, αμάν αμάν, αμάν αμάν...

Ειλικρινά, τι σοβαρή απάντηση περιμένεις βρε Πάνο, μαγική σφαίρα έχουμε να σου πούμε τι θα γίνει ή μήπως μπορώ να βγω από την οθόνη σου, να σε πάρω από το χεράκι και να σε παώ στην κοπέλα και να πω "Πες γειά στην κυρία Τάδε"; Στο έχω γράψει ξανά, κάθεσαι και υπεραναλύεις τα πράγματα και δεν ζεις. Βγες από το φόρουμ , πήγαινε γνώρισε κόσμο, ανοίξου λίγο σε νέα άτομα και εμπειρίες. Δηλαδή τι θα πάθεις αν πας και πεις ένα Καλημέρα ξέρω κι εγώ; Άντε στην πολύ χειρότερη να σε αγνοήσει. Ε, και τι έγινε;

----------


## panos19

αφού δεν έχω παρέες που να πάω και κάποιες φορές που έβγαινα μόνος νόμιζα ότι ειμαι σαν την μύγα μες στο γάλα και θα με κοιτάζουν όλοι
δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παιδί στην ηλικία μου με τόσο μεγάλη ανασφάλεια και κόμπλεξ

νοιώθω συναισθηματικα νεκρός να αγαπήσω και να αγαπηθω

----------


## Sonia

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις προσπαθήσει αρκετά μόνος σου, αλλά αν δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου, κλείσε ραντεβού με έναν ψυχολόγο να τα δουλέψεις όλα αυτά.

----------


## panos19

έχω ζήσει και μονος μακριά από το πατρικό μου όταν ήμουν φαντάρος
τι να κάνω απο την δικιά μου μεριά που να περνάει από μένα? 
τι να μου πει ο ψυχολόγος θα μου δώσει τίποτα ηρεμιστικά

----------


## Sonia

Ο ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να συνταγογραφεί, μόνο ο ψυχίατρος.

Όταν ήσουν φαντάρος ήσουν με 100 σκερβελαραίους στον στρατώνα, δεν ζούσες μόνος σου lol (Χιούμορ κάνω, έτσι; Μη παρεξηγηθώ! κιόλας) Όταν λέω ότι δεν έχεις προσπαθήσει αρκετά μόνος σου, δεν εννοούσα αν έμενες μόνος βρε, εννοώ ότι δεν φαίνεται να κάνεις προσπάθειες να κοινωνικοποιηθείς, να αλλάξεις ότι σε χαλάει πάνω σου, να γνωρίσεις κόσμο, να κάνεις το κέφι σου κι ας φας τις απορρίψεις σου... Όλο λες τι θα γίνει αν το ένα και το άλλο και τελικά βαλτώνεις και δεν κάνεις τίποτα, απλά μένεις στη θεωρία.

----------


## panos19

ήμουν μακριά από το σπίτι μου αυτό θεωρώ μόνος
τις φοβάμαι τις απορρίψεις και ολοι με νομίζουν ότι είναι χαμηλών τόνων και έτσι είμαι και τώρα απο την μια στιγμή στην άλλη να το παίξω καζανοβας? 
ορισμένες φορές έβγαινα έξω με κάποια παιδιά και σε κάποιες στιγμές μίλαγαν σε άγνωστες κοπέλες στον δρόμο

----------


## Sonia

Δεν σου είπε κανείς από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη να πας στο άλλο άκρο και να το παίζεις Καζανόβας. Αλλά αν βγεις μια βόλτα ή για έναν καφέ και πεις μια καλημέρα σε μια κοπέλα δεν θα πάθεις κάτι. Σου είχα πει ότι αφού έχεις αυτό το κόλλημα με το τι θα πει ο καθένας, τώρα που είσαι στρατό σε άγνωστο μέρος, μπορείς να κάνεις και 5 διαφορετικά πράγματα. Σε ξέρανε κι από πριν για να πουν "Κοίτα ο Πανούλης, εκεί που δεν μιλούσε σε άνθρωπο, τώρα γλώσσα δεν βάζει μέσα του" ας πούμε; Όχι. Που ξέρανε πως ήσουν πριν ή πως φέρεσαι συνήθως;

----------


## panos19

> Δεν σου είπε κανείς από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη να πας στο άλλο άκρο και να το παίζεις Καζανόβας. Αλλά αν βγεις μια βόλτα ή για έναν καφέ και πεις μια καλημέρα σε μια κοπέλα δεν θα πάθεις κάτι. Σου είχα πει ότι αφού έχεις αυτό το κόλλημα με το τι θα πει ο καθένας, τώρα που είσαι στρατό σε άγνωστο μέρος, μπορείς να κάνεις και 5 διαφορετικά πράγματα. Σε ξέρανε κι από πριν για να πουν "Κοίτα ο Πανούλης, εκεί που δεν μιλούσε σε άνθρωπο, τώρα γλώσσα δεν βάζει μέσα του" ας πούμε; Όχι. Που ξέρανε πως ήσουν πριν ή πως φέρεσαι συνήθως;


ετσι σε μια αγνωστη χωρις να την γνωριζω καν να την χαιρετησω?
τελειωσα απο τον στρατο
μπορει να φαινεται εξωτερικα οτι ειμαι μαζεμενος

----------


## Sonia

Μπαίνεις π.χ. σε μία καφετέρια ή περπατάς και διασταυρώνεσαι στο δρόμο με κάποια, κακό είναι να πεις μια καλημέρα; Το πολύ πολύ να μην σου απαντήσει, τι θα πάθεις; 

Εκεί στο στρατό όταν ήσουν έξω τι έκανες διαφορετικό από αυτά που έκανες πριν; Άλλαξες καθόλου;

----------


## panos19

νομίζω πως έχω 2 πρόσωπα το ένα μου λέει να μην χαιρετήσω λόγω ντροπής η εγωισμού και το άλλο πρόσωπο όταν πάω σπίτι σκέφτομαι τι βλακια έκανα και μουτζωνομαι


δεν θέλω να μου βγει η ρετσινιά του λιγουρη και προτιμώ να κάθομαι στα αυγά μου
το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω και χωρίς να φοβάμαι είναι να τις κοιτάζω στα μάτια

εφερνα βόλτες μόνος με τα ακουστικά και ορισμένες φορές έβγαινα με τα παιδιά που δεν το έκανα πριν
άλλαξα σε ορισμένα πράγματα έγινα ποιο πειθαρχημενος και αυστηρός σε κάποια πράγματα και εμαθα ότι όλοι κοιτανε την πάρτι τους για το πως να περάσουν καλά

----------


## Sonia

Άμα αυτό προτιμάς λοιπόν αυτό κάνε. Όλα στη ζωή είναι θέμα επιλογών. Μην έχεις παράπονα μετά όμως ότι αισθάνεσαι μοναξιά ή δεν βρίσκεις κοπέλα ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Σωτήρες να σε πάρουν από το χεράκι δεν υπάρχουν, από τον εαυτό σου έχεις να περιμένεις, όχι από τους άλλους.

Φυσικά και όλοι κοιτάνε να περάσουν καλά και τον εαυτό τους, λογικό δεν είναι; Κι εσύ το ίδιο δεν κάνεις; Ή μήπως γυρνάς τα βράδια και μοιράζεις φαγητό σε αστέγους και έχεις μετατρέψει το σπίτι σου σε ξενώνα κακοποιημένων γυναικών και δεν μας το λες;

----------


## panos19

έχω μάθει να είμαι καχιπτοτος και να μην εμπιστεύομαι κανεναν
αν ήθελα να πέρναγα καλά δεν θα ήμουν σε παραμεθωριο και να έκανα σκοπιές

----------


## panos19

πέρασα απο χθες δίπλα τους δεν μπορούσα να τις χαιρετήσω δίστασα

----------

